
Ask HN: Simple way to plan a full-scale ecommerce operation? - hiphopyo
I want to start selling stuff online using my own Rails store -- but what&#x27;s the best way to plan and present a full-scale ecommerce operation with a business plan and a thorough financial model?
======
dbg31415
I don't know what "full-scale" means here... you want a store, inventory
management system (with multi-channel fulfillment options), warehouse
management software, customer rewards / personalized coupons for writing
reviews, accounting system integration, fraud prevention, shipment tracking,
predictive analytics so you know when you order more toothpaste when people
stop ordering toothpicks, the ability to do affiliate sales, and 20 other
services, all integrated with your CRM and marketing automation systems? All
with dynamic scaling and multiple layers of redundancy?

Or are you looking for someone to tell you which clone of Shopify is best
right now?

A few more details are needed to make the question answerable. (=

